# Opened up my MTX amps



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

I opened up my MTX amps this morning to have a peek at them and clean the filter switch that was getting a bit scratchy and caused some sound issues a couple of times. Cleaned with contact cleaner and a touch of DeOxit Gold seems to have done ok. Luckily the housing was open on the sides to help simplify things. 

Took a couple of pics of them

They're "oldish" school, been beating them up for over a decade, and the last of the USA made MTX amps. (No where on the amps of boxes did they say where they were made, but I called MTX a few years back and they confirmed the laset of the USA made ones)










First is the Thunder 6152



























Here is the Thunder 8302



























It's interesting that they used different capacitors between the 2.

It looks like the smaller 6152 used 105 degree caps and the bigger 8302 used 85 degree caps.

The bigger amp has Luxon caps in the output and possibly the power supply (I have no idea if the brand is good???) Power supply caps were unlabeled.

And the smaller one used Nichicon caps in the power supply and couldn't see a brand on the output caps.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

They look clean. I wondered what these looked like on the inside. I had a few MTX amps from this series. Actually, I still have one....forgot about it till right now.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

These were my favs back when I first got started in car audio.


----------



## the_dealer (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm working on a rt202, and I noticed the 2 blue and white Phillips head things. They are adjustable, and I'm wondering wtf they are for, and would adjusting them blow fuses like mad? Sorry to hi jack your thread, but hoping you'd know 

Sent from my G870a on 38's.


----------



## Dynamic SQ (Jul 25, 2015)

the_dealer said:


> I'm working on a rt202, and I noticed the 2 blue and white Phillips head things. They are adjustable, and I'm wondering wtf they are for, and would adjusting them blow fuses like mad? Sorry to hi jack your thread, but hoping you'd know
> 
> Sent from my G870a on 38's.


Bias adjustment. Don't turn them unless you know how to properly set bias.


----------

